# Rats tail injured! HELP.



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I got home from work and went to check on her and see how she was doing (she's been hiding behind the litterbox a lot because the other girls can't fit back there and squabble with her) and when I picked her up, the tip of her tail was hanging by a little piece of skin and bleeding a little. 

I was freaking out and didn't know what to do, so I got my "new skin" and put some on it in hopes that it would help it some. 

She seems to have movement in her tail still. When I picked her up she windmilled her tail so she's okay as far as that goes I think. 

I'm just wondering if it will heal on its own or if there's anything special I can do to help her. She's still moving around and acting normal (as far as I can tell). 

I have a double critter nation so I blocked the top section from the bottom and put the bigger girls in the bottom and she's on the top all by herself. 

Will she be okay if her piece of tail comes off? It's still attached but it seems like it may fall off because it's literally hanging.


----------



## livenatso (Sep 14, 2014)

Honestly you should take her to a vet to see what they can do. They may have to clean and bandage it up or in some cases I've heard of rat tails having to be partially amputated depending on how serious the wound is. Open wounds like that can become infected and your rat can easily make it worse if they or another rat tries to groom it.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Her tail is doing so much better today!


----------



## rats+and+books (Aug 29, 2015)

I hope she does well! Please update this post, I'd like to know what happens. Just keep and eye on it and don't hesitate to take her to the vet if needed. And you are lucky you can shut her off in her own area, so the others won't bother her


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Her tail is looking a lot better. I think that it's drying up and that little piece will end up falling off. 

I've been putting polysporin on it (same as Neosporin in the US) 2 times a day. There's a little white bubble looking thing on it but I think if a little piece of skin? I'll take a better look at it tomorrow. If it looks like a puss bubble in aware to heat compress it until it pops sort of thing. 

She's been doing great on her own. She's been drinking and eating a lot. I've given her eggs that she has gladly eaten and has let me hold her in my hand and pet her lots. She's doing a lot of progress for just having her for a little over a week


----------

